# Vertical banding? Bad unit?



## jnasmith09 (Jul 13, 2011)

I noticed some vertical banding on my Nexus (just came today) when displaying gray. Anyone else have this issue? Did I get a unit with a bad display?

Attached is a screenshot.

Wanted to check before I spent the time rooting and changing roms...









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## willyjay (Jul 2, 2011)

I don't see it in your screen shot (well, it shouldn't show in a screen shot cause it's the display, not the software). I had to return my first unit due to very bad vertical banding. Return it if you're not completely satisfied.


----------



## afbar1114 (Aug 6, 2011)

what kind of banding are we talking about i might have some of this as well


----------



## trueagle (Jul 13, 2011)

I returned my first one due light blue banding when grey or white. Even when brightness was up!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## willyjay (Jul 2, 2011)

afbar1114 said:


> what kind of banding are we talking about i might have some of this as well


vertical bars in portrait which are still present horizontally in landscape. Looked like jail bars on mine, but not precise spacing.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

See if they fade after turning up brightness, and of course rule out your screen protector if you have one. Anyway, I read somewhere that these screens don't like low brightness and at low settings show the bands.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## mcmillanje (Jun 6, 2011)

Banding on grey is NORMAL. Every galaxy nexus will do it. It is an artifact caused by the pentile display.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

I woupnt worry about this one. My first one had dark lines and it was very noticeable. I think the one you have is normal on this HD screens

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## willyjay (Jul 2, 2011)

The one I had was noticeably bad at all brightness. The corp store had no issue replacing it. The next one is very much better. Yes, there are still some issues at low light, but waaaaay better than my 1st.

BTW - At the store, a rep and I compared the one I had to the demo unit and the difference was obvious.


----------



## jnasmith09 (Jul 13, 2011)

First store argued that he couldn't see the issue. Second store saw the banding right away compares to demo unit. Ended up replacing the unit and it's a significantly better display.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## hajabooja (Jul 9, 2011)

I also took my first Nexus back and exchanged it because of some pretty bad vertical banding. They didn't give me a hard time at all. I'd take it in for sure!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## el-bori (Aug 19, 2011)

I exchange two times before getting one that I like.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------

